# Cannabis: White Widow



## Ratmosphere (Sep 5, 2017)

Just found out that this 50% indica, 50% sativa hybrid has been curing cases of anxiety and depression. It is interesting that a plant could help with those things!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Sep 5, 2017)

Haven't heard the term "white widow" since college . Enjoy your relaxation session!


----------



## Ratmosphere (Sep 5, 2017)

You too sir.


----------

